# The Mavericks are like...



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

...an elephant.

Biggest and strongest in the jungle; must be weakened to be taken down.

What's your animal?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

...a bilby.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

To strengthen that, they both appear nervous about things that are easily conquerable. If the whole Elephant-Mouse thing is true.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Mavs are like Dallas women, big, bold and brassy. That makes them fun to look at and fun to play with, but not the best long term mate :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The Mavs are like Dallas women, big, bold and brassy. That makes them fun to look at and fun to play with, but not the best long term mate :cheers:


Not too sure about that. I do have one of those for a long term mate........

:whoknows:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Not too sure about that. I do have one of those for a long term mate........
> 
> :whoknows:


Which part of Dallas though. There are exceptions to every rule


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thats a pic of Ed's wife in his avatar.....


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Mavs are like an Aye-Aye:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


>


Don't be dissing Sam Cassell like that!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Thats a pic of Ed's wife in his avatar.....


I wish....

:sadbanana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

(\_/)
()
(> <)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> (\_/)
> ()
> (> <)


The return?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The return?


Perhaps never, for the admins not only forget to remove my avatar, they forgot to remove the phrase above it......"Bunny will return..."

If i put him in my sig, then what of the phrase above my avatar? It would be retarded...:sad:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Perhaps never, for the admins not only forget to remove my avatar, they forgot to remove the phrase above it......"Bunny will return..."
> 
> If i put him in my sig, then what of the phrase above my avatar? It would be retarded...:sad:


You can "buy" a custom profile in eStore.... I think.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You can "buy" a custom profile in eStore.... I think.


*YAY!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome Back!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is a 4 point favorite with point total set at 187.

If you were to put money on the game, which side would you take?

DALLAS and OVER for me. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas is a 4 point favorite with point total set at 187.
> 
> If you were to put money on the game, which side would you take?
> 
> DALLAS and OVER for me. :biggrin:


Man... posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Man... posted in the wrong thread!


Been there, done that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dung beetle - draw your own conclusions. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That conclusion is hard to draw...

Is NBA the ball of dung with Dallas rolling it?

or...

Mark Cuban and NBA

or...

Mark Cuban, Avery Johnson and mavs team (pick any two of the three)

:whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is NBA the ball of dung with Dallas rolling it?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That's hitting a little close to PHX.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nevermind...

I was just making a bad reference to Raja.


----------

